# Ιθαγενή Ωδικά Πουλιά και Υβρίδια > Είδη ιθαγενών της Ελλάδος και της Ευρώπης >  τι πουλι ειναι?

## alexakos35

[IMG][/IMG]κ

----------


## alexakos35

Το βρηκε ενας φιλος μου και σκεφτεται να το κρατησει.Εγω εχω αντιθετη αποψη γιατι δεν μου φαινεται να τρωει καν σπορους μαλλον ζωντανη τροφη.Πειτε μου αν ξερετε τι πουλι ειναι να του πω να το κοιταξει και να καταλαβει οτι δεν ζει σε κλουβι.

----------


## Margarita_Neibis

Μοιάζει με τον τρυποφράχτη που φαίνεται στην πιο κάτω σελίδα
http://www.greekbirdclub.com/showthr...BB%CE%B9%CE%B1

Άμεσα να το παραδώσει το πουλί σε κάποιον υπεύθυνο να το φροντίσει και να το απελευθερώσει.

----------


## kostas karderines

Ίσως να είναι σταχταρα!

----------


## Cristina

Μόλις έστειλα την φωτογραφία στον Νίκο τον Τσιαμτσικα( ο δημοσιογράφος) που ασχολείται με τα άγρια πουλιά της Τήνου και ξέρει πολλά.
Μου είπε πως είναι κούκος μεταναστευτικός, θα ψοφήσει στο κλουβί!!!!Είναι κρίμα από τον Θεό!!!! Αντί να βοηθήσουμε τα πουλια που μεταναστεύον, να μην μειωθεί ο αριθμός τους... Προσπάθησε να του πεις αν θα ήθελε να τον βάλουν σε κλουβί!

----------


## Cristina

Είναι ο cuculus canorus.
http://www.planetofbirds.com/#article/2009

----------


## kostas karderines

Πολλά μπράβο Χριστίνα!

----------


## Cristina

Και είναι και θηλυκό, αν κατάλαβα καλά απο τις φωτογραφίες που είδα!
Μπορεί να έχει και αυγά αυτή την εποχή, κάνουν 25 το χρόνο.
Να πάει να το ελευθερώσει στο σημείο που το βρήκε και αν είναι τραυματισμένο να το πάει να το φροντίζει κάποιος που ξέρει και μετά ελευθερία!!!!

----------


## kostas karderines

Εγώ πάντως τρόμαξα με την Χριστίνα!!!!να έχουμε τον νου μας,δεν τις ξεφεύγει τίποτα! ::

----------


## nikolaslo

Ειναι ενα πουλι που δεν υπαρχει περιπτωση να καταφερει να ζησει σε κλουβι.
Πες μας αν ξερεις κατω απο ποιες συνθηκες βρεθηκε στα χερια σας αυτο το πουλι πως το πιασατε?

----------


## Cristina

:: 
Το πήρα προσωπικά μου λέει ο άνδρας μου!
Όποιος έκανε βόλτα σε δάσος την άνοιξη και έχει ακούσει τον κουκο φαντάζομαι ότι βγαίνει από τα ρούχα του!

----------


## greenalex1996

Πουλι που δεν γεννιέται σε κλουβι δεν μπορει να ζησει σε κλουβι...

----------


## CaptainChoco

Είναι απίστευτη η πεποίθηση που έχουν κάποιοι άνθρωποι ότι μπορούν απλά να πάρουν από τη φύση ένα ζώο και να το κλειδώσουν σε ένα κλουβί απλά και μόνο επειδή έχουν την ικανότητα να το κάνουν. Ας αφήσει το πουλάκι να ζήσει ελεύθερο όπως γεννήθηκε και όπως του αξίζει!

----------


## alexakos35

Μπραβο παιδια.Του ειπα οτι ειναι κουκος και πρεπει να το αφησει ελευθερο.Το εχει ο κουμπαρος του που το βρηκε ο πατερας του στο δασος.Μαλλον μου ειπε κουτσαινει γι αυτο το επιασε ευκολα.Σε καθε περιπτωση αν ειναι καλα θα του πει να το αφησει ελευθερο αλλιως να το παει στο ζωολογικο κηπο οπου θα εχει την αναλογη φροντιδα.Σας ευχαριστω και θα σας ενημερωσω με οτι νεοτερο.

----------


## Cristina

Καλά τα νέα τότε!!!
Μήπως είναι τραυματισμένο απο τίποτα σκάγια ενός βλάξ κυνηγού...

----------


## jk21

Αλεξη εχετε καποια οργανωση αντιστοιχη της ΑΝΙΜΑ ή του κεντρου προστασιας αγριων πουλιων στην αιγινα ή την καλαματα; αν ναι να το ειδοποιησετε αμεσως .Αν οχι να ειδοποιησετε εναν κτηνιατρο εστω αν δεν υπαρχει πτηνιατρος εκει κατω (ετσι μου εχουν πει παιδια του συλλογου ) .Αλλιως παρτε τηλ εδω και ισως σαν δωσουν καποιες οδηγιες τηλεφωνικα αν περιγραψετε το προβλημα .Αν εχει ελεγχο του ποδιου και δεν ειναι σπασμενο ,συντομα θα ειναι οκ .Μεχρι την απελευθερωση να ειναι καπου σκοτεινα και να του δωσετε σκουληκια που δινουν στα ιθαγενη ή λιγο ωμο κιμαδακι σε σχημα μπιλλιας .Ουτε να το σκεφτει για αιχμαλωσια .Πουλι γεννημενο στη φυση ανηκει μονο εκει .Αν μεινει στην αιχμαλωσια και χασει τη ζωη του θα ειναι αργα να διωξει τις ενοχες απο πανω του 

2109510075

----------


## alexakos35

Δημητρη μου σε αντιστοιχη περιπτωση που ειχε βρει ενας φιλος μου μια Κραγκα,την πηγε στο ζωολογικο κηπο και την περιθαλψανε εκει.

----------


## jk21

αρκει να μην μεινει μονιμα εκει .....

----------


## koukoulis

Alex, βλέπω οτι εισαι απο Κύπρο. Αν και το πουλι βρέθηκε εκεί, τότε πρέπει να επικοινωνήσετε άμεσα με το Κέντρο Περίθαλψης και Αποκατάστασης Άγριας Πανίδας. Για στοιχεία επικοινωνιας δες στο site 

http://www.moi.gov.cy/moi/wildlife/wildlife_new.nsf/web10_gr/4722916FC8C18E6EC22578410043AC38/$file/Κέντρο%20Περίθαλψης%20και%20Α  οκατάστασης%20Ειδών%20%20της%2  0Άγριας%20Πανίδας.pdf

----------


## jk21

http://www.moi.gov.cy/moi/wildlife/wildlife_new.nsf/web10_gr/4722916FC8C18E6EC22578410043AC38/$file/%CE%9A%CE%AD%CE%BD%CF%84%CF%81%CE%BF%20%CE%A0%CE%B  5%CF%81%CE%AF%CE%B8%CE%B1%CE%BB%CF%88%CE%B7%CF%82%  20%CE%BA%CE%B1%CE%B9%20%CE%91%CF%80%CE%BF%CE%BA%CE  %B1%CF%84%CE%AC%CF%83%CF%84%CE%B1%CF%83%CE%B7%CF%8  2%20%CE%95%CE%B9%CE%B4%CF%8E%CE%BD%20%20%CF%84%CE%  B7%CF%82%20%CE%86%CE%B3%CF%81%CE%B9%CE%B1%CF%82%20  %CE%A0%CE%B1%CE%BD%CE%AF%CE%B4%CE%B1%CF%82.pdf

Όηαν βρείηε ένα ηρασμαηιζμένο ή άρρωζηο είδος άγριας δωήςηελεθωνήζηε αμέζως:Λεσκωζία: 22867786, 22867779, 22867897, 22662428, 22664606,99445697.Λεμεζός: 25343800, 25351614, 99445728,Λάρνακα:24805128, 24805102, 99634325, 99522700, 99542774,99614629.Πάθος: 26306211, 99445679, 99445291.


ελπιζω  τωρα να εμφανιστει ο συνδεσμος .... για καποιο λογο τον χαλαει το συστημα .παρεθεσα το κειμενο που εχουν με τα τηλεφωνα 


Ευχαριστουμε Γιαννη

----------


## alexakos35

Η αποστολη ολοκληρωθηκε.Μιλησα πριν απο λιγο με τον φιλο μου και μου ειπε οτι παραδοθηκε στην Υπηρεσια Θηρας η οποια θα το περιθαλψει και ακολουθως θα το απελευθερωσει.Σας ευχαριστω πολυ παιδια ημουν σιγουρος οτι το ενδιαφερον σας θα ηταν αμειωτο!

----------


## Cristina

Και σε σένα, Αλέξη, μπράβο που ενδιαφέρθηκες για να σωθεί το πουλάκι! Καλή τύχη να έχει!

----------


## koukoulis

Συγχαρητηρια Αλέξη, συνέβαλες τα μέγιστα στη διάσωση μιας ζωής!

----------


## Margarita_Neibis

Μπράβο! 

Στάλθηκε από το LG-D802 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## jk21

Μπραβο στον Αλεξη που ενδιαφερθηκε , μπραβο στο Γιαννη που βρηκε το συλλογο της Κυπρου για να περιθαλψει το πουλακι , μπραβο στο συλλογο για οτι προσφερει !

----------


## nikolaslo

Μπραβο ο φιλος σου εκανε την καλύτερη κινηση.

----------

